# New 3D Background from Canadian retailer AquaticFX



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally got my new tank up and running...a lot of people have asked where I get my backgrounds and I'm thrilled to finally say...I got this one RIGHT HERE in Toronto lol...

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=aZGvRQGdAO0

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

Am I the only one who can't seem to get the link to work?


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

try this,,,, I think it's the website where this person got it.

http://www.aquaticfx.com/


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

Got it. Thanks

Nice stuff, but too expensive for my current 55gal.
When I upgrade to a larger tank, I'll definitely invest


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ya sorry everyone says the link doesn't work ...not sure why. It works for me lol.

But yup its as mentioned above...

www.aquaticfX.com

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

